# new catty



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Just brought the new catapult from gamekeeper john, god the bloody power on the thing, tried it on some grey squirrels just not up to scratch at shooting yet. I will get fresh food soon, watch this space


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

glad to here you like it







you should get a picture of it posted, thanks and happy shooting -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Take your time and practice on small targets and you will get your kill.. I practice on a 3/4 inch width stick thats 4 inches long hung with a back drop. This is what I practice shooting stones/pebbles with at 12 to 20 yards I vary distance so I can automatically compensate in the field.

Nico


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great catapults have one myself and got my first kill with it,great way to practice Nico must give it a try.









and here it is cooked and eaten nice too


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

They are seriously powerful ! I love my Poachers Friend.

As Nico said, plenty of practice at various distances and you will do well.

Good Luck Mate

Keith


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have one too.. they are awesome.. the double tapered theraband that he makes are really strong.


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for replys, I have never owned such a powerful catapult in my life, I own the pocket rocket 3 from gamekeeper john, anybody that does not shoot one of these, I think you need to contact gamekeeper john asap, you won't be disapointed!


----------

